# San Francisco area GSD breeder



## Jonathan Hoffnagle (Dec 31, 2009)

My brother is in the market for a GSD and it will also be one for me to have some fun with. I am looking for some recommendations on good breeders within a reasonable distance of SF. We are looking for a nice well rounded GS who is capable of competing in any sport. Thanks you for the advice.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jonathan Hoffnagle said:


> My brother is in the market for a GSD and it will also be one for me to have some fun with. I am looking for some recommendations on good breeders within a reasonable distance of SF. We are looking for a nice well rounded GS who is capable of competing in any sport. Thanks you for the advice.


I recommend you don't paint yourself into a corner by narrowing your search down to a specific area. People search far and wide for "a nice well rounded GS who is capable of competing in any sport".


----------



## Jonathan Hoffnagle (Dec 31, 2009)

Roger that. I would still like to find something within driving distance to see parents and avoid the shipping of a pup.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

www.witmertysonimports.com

Tell Randy that Sue and Gabor said hello.

She has the hands on experience of training, selecting working dogs for SCH and police work.


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

There are lots of good GSDs in the area. Perhaps go to some of the venues and see the dog's working and talk to some of the breeders.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Ajay has been making a serious effort in producing good working German Shepherd for some time now www.ajaysingh.com/


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

If you go to Menlo Park SCH club, you will be able to talk to Randy and Ajay in one shot!


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Erynn Lucas said:


> There are lots of good GSDs in the area. Perhaps go to some of the venues and see the dog's working and talk to some of the breeders.


I am going to be bad and say it becasue the door was left wide open. "A lot of Good GSD in one area" No way there are that many good ones in one place. That must be the best kept secret in North America!  Now I am only playing kindof!

I would keep my search very wide my friend. It is very hard to find a good one. Friend of mine, who is an avid GSD Fan and 4x world competitor in Schutzhund, told me that the max that there would be 2 maybe just maybe 3 good dogs in a GSD litter. That is a litter based on 8 to 10. From what I have seen that is advise I would listen too when it comes to getting a GSD.


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

Shane Woodlief said:


> I am going to be bad and say it becasue the door was left wide open. "A lot of Good GSD in one area" No way there are that many good ones in one place. That must be the best kept secret in North America!  Now I am only playing kindof!
> 
> I would keep my search very wide my friend. It is very hard to find a good one. Friend of mine, who is an avid GSD Fan and 4x world competitor in Schutzhund, told me that the max that there would be 2 maybe just maybe 3 good dogs in a GSD litter. That is a litter based on 8 to 10. From what I have seen that is advise I would listen too when it comes to getting a GSD.


 
True, but there are a lot of top level teams in the area. Not all of them are breeders per se, but many have nice dogs. Perhaps they could be of help to the OP in finding a nice litter.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Ajay has been making a serious effort in producing good working German Shepherd for some time now www.ajaysingh.com/


A friend of mine has a nice female GSD from Ajay, and speaks highly of him.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Their are lot of nice GSD in the Northern CA area. As Erynn alluded to not all the owners breed dogs or if they do breed do not advertise on the internet. Northern CA has had good dogs and good training for years, no secret on that and not just limited to Sch.

Shane since you live in the Vancouver area I am assuming your 4x World competitor Friend is Ralph? I like Ralph met him when he brought Hati down to the bay area to breed to Tarzan. Billie came from that litter.

Jonathan PM I can give you some people you can contact to see if they have any breeding coming up or know that may meet your requirements.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Mario Fernandez said:


> Their are lot of nice GSD in the Northern CA area. As Erynn alluded to not all the owners breed dogs or if they do breed do not advertise on the internet. Northern CA has had good dogs and good training for years, no secret on that and not just limited to Sch.
> 
> Shane since you live in the Vancouver area I am assuming your 4x World competitor Friend is Ralph? I like Ralph met him when he brought Hati down to the bay area to breed to Tarzan. Billie came from that litter.
> 
> Jonathan PM I can give you some people you can contact to see if they have any breeding coming up or know that may meet your requirements.


I was only joking about there begin "A lot of good dogs" I was kidding!

I know Ralph yes great guy, but that was not who I was referring to. The guy that I was referring to is Darryl Harringsma. Great guy and good competitor. Billie is a fantastic GSD.


----------

